# Whoops!



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Would you wear any of these outfits? :roll:

http://www.crochetconcupiscence.com...ochet-fashion-from-gabriella-marina-gonzalez/


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

his_rascal said:


> Would you wear any of these outfits? :roll:
> 
> http://www.crochetconcupiscence.com...ochet-fashion-from-gabriella-marina-gonzalez/


 Nope.....not even for a bet. :thumbdown: :roll:


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Maybe... if I were a walking model and about 30 years younger.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

yuk no!!!!
how on earth can anyone call that fashion???


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> yuk no!!!!
> how on earth can anyone call that fashion???


my thoughts exactly! 
:thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

In a word..... NO!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I wouldn't wear any of them. Those shoes, when I just glanced at them, they looked like spikes. Then I looked closer.....lol.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Lots of imagination and creativity, interesting mix of yarns, but...NO!! :thumbdown:


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

Heck No !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sheila


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

No not my style not even if I were younger and slimmer but to each his/her own :roll:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Amazing work but soooooooooo ugly!


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

DOSEN'T NEED A REPLY


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

SORRY-- DOESN'T


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY!!! Matter of fact, I have several of those very outfits hanging in my closet right now!!! But, I must admit to carrying around a bitty ladder, so I can climb down from the shoes!!

Seriously? You have GOT to be kidding!! What I don't get is, are they trying to prove how diverse knitting and crocheting can be, or do they really think that anyone other than the models wearing them could even fit into them, let alone wear them out in public?????


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!! Matter of fact, I have several of those very outfits hanging in my closet right now!!! But, I must admit to carrying around a bitty ladder, so I can climb down from the shoes!!
> 
> Seriously? You have GOT to be kidding!! What I don't get is, are they trying to prove how diverse knitting and crocheting can be, or do they really think that anyone other than the models wearing them could even fit into them, let alone wear them out in public?????


Well most yarn is a little stretchy, maybe they'd look better with a few 'curves' in them..... Then again, maybe not!


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Lil Kristie said:


> I wouldn't wear any of them. Those shoes, when I just glanced at them, they looked like spikes. Then I looked closer.....lol.


Those shoes would be kinda cute...if they had 6" less platform.


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Let's see, I don't believe there was one affirmative answer about the outfits and I was going to make *each one* of you one! :-D ;-) ;-) :-D


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

his_rascal said:


> Let's see, I don't believe there was one affirmative answer about the outfits and I was going to make *each one* of you one! :-D ;-) ;-) :-D


The leather one with the 'boob' cut-out please!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Going thru the website with those too-out-there designs, found one called Geek Chic. That link has some fun things, experimental but more usable ideas. Here is one that tickled my funny bone:


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, they certainly are interesting. I can say that at a point in my life, (before i had kids and when I still ahd a great figure) I would have worn a couple of them. Now, twenty years later, i couldnt if i wanted to!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

If I was a goth maybe,but i'm not a goth so I would never wear it in a million years. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

In a word "NO"


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

when i was her size and age i did. i was 'goth' before it was fashion statement and referred to the peoples of central and western europe of the 14th-15th century.


----------



## fibertrix (Apr 25, 2011)

Interesting, but I've got nicer stuff in my ragbag.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Find them ugly.
And it's kind of a promotion of violent sex with all the leather, and some padlocks.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

not even to a costume party. LOL


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

NO, I would not wear any of these "fashions." However, if I tried to crochet an outfit I'm sure it would look very similar . . . lots of holes, uneven hem, etc.!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

No! But interesting to look at.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Not even if I was younger! Hard to believe _anyone actually wears them _anywhere.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm too old for those!


----------



## dalegfox (Feb 5, 2012)

simply put...... no  Thanks for sharing


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would definitely not wear it. She has the body for it and I do not. lol lol Like some one said a lot of creativity but where would some one wear that to? Maybe with a black pointed hat for Halloween.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

his_rascal said:


> Would you wear any of these outfits? :roll:
> 
> http://www.crochetconcupiscence.com...ochet-fashion-from-gabriella-marina-gonzalez/


Not my style or size ?) But I do appreciate the artistry of the fashions, which I believe they are. Sometimes someone will make apparel to get attention and just for the sake of art and to show they can design. These are not made to be worn but to be shown.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

his_rascal said:


> Would you wear any of these outfits? :roll:
> 
> http://www.crochetconcupiscence.com...ochet-fashion-from-gabriella-marina-gonzalez/


Yeh, when my band gets back together again and we start touring. :roll:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sexy? Not hardly! Edgy? Very much! Would I wear? Not on a dare. I WAS going to say not for all the yarn in America, but had to stop a moment and think about that. LOL.


----------



## elida russell (May 7, 2011)

Of course NOT!


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

My first thoughts were it looks like the moths got into the torture chamber!!!!! :shock:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Harmonysunrise said:


> My first thoughts were it looks like the moths got into the torture chamber!!!!! :shock:


That is so funny! You made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Ha, ha! It looks like Lady Gaga meets very bad knitter.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Really???? NO!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Not at my age. I would not have worn them when I was younger either. I think they are UGLY'


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

maybe if I were 60 pounds lighter -- right now no one wants to see it, lol


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

I would have to repair them first... OR redesign so I guess that would be an emphatic NO!!!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Those are horrible outfits.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I would have in a heartbeat - a few decades and pounds and illnesses ago!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Not in a million years...Disgusting


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

When something gets that many holes I either throw it out or use for a rag. Don't understand the reason for them to look that way. Maybe I am to old fashion or just to old to appreciate them.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

They all look like projects that went terribly wrong. LOL


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Did anyone else notice that the pieces shown are knit and NOT crochet at all??


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

No but I admire them for doing it and being different!


----------



## dogsrus (Jun 17, 2012)

nannyshirl i so love your avatar are they your dogs
susan


----------



## stitchntime (Apr 27, 2013)

missmolly said:


> my thoughts exactly!
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Not even on a double dog dare!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

No way.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

what a waste of yarn! I can't imagine anyone wanting to wear them.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Just love couture....absolutely nothing a normal person would wear.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

same here!


missmolly said:


> my thoughts exactly!
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

Errrrrr!! No


----------



## Chrissy107 (Apr 27, 2013)

very doubtful, EXTREMELY DOUBTFUL. NEVER


----------



## Dorie21 (Mar 12, 2012)

not in this lifetime..or even on a bet


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

YEP On the body I have in my dreams which bears no resemblance at all to the real thing. I would need three of each to cover what I have now. As I tell my hubs, for 7/6d he got a BOGOF as I'm twice the woman he married. Lucky him lol


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Awk!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I think there are some important parts missing!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I know the perfect place to wear these outfits.....my local supermarket. And if my children were younger, maybe to the next teacher;s conference for one of my boys. 

The supermarket would be so speechless, no "have a good day and did you find everything you needed" conversation. The teacher's conference for the one son would benefit from the teacher becoming tongue tied.....lol.


But I like the imagination. And I know we will not be seeing any knock offs at either Target or Walmarts.

karen in albany, ny thinking those holes could make this heat wave a bit more bearable


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

How about those shoes!! I hope my daughter doesn't see them!


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Me in one of those outfits would be as scary as the outfit. Lol


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

The pics look like ads for attire for "bondage".
Not anything that is in my range of interest.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, no, so sorry...some of them look like they have been pulled out of a shredder.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I would wear the blue purse.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I didn't care for the leather and some looked like they had been attacked by giant moths but I did like the gloves. Could see them done in white with silver or gold threads to with a wedding gown.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

his_rascal said:


> Would you wear any of these outfits? :roll:
> 
> http://www.crochetconcupiscence.com...ochet-fashion-from-gabriella-marina-gonzalez/


Making one right now.....................


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

of course I would wear them, I would be the talk of the town, flanked by millions of admirers, (men) rumors galore, and people would walk to the other side of the streets, no crowded sidewalks for me to push through!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Not if I wanted to go on living :thumbdown:


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Waste of yarn!!!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

if I was 20 and 20 lbs thinner


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like most of them are missing parts or unraveling :thumbdown:


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Creative, but I would not want to cause an accident. Today's body is definitely not up to the outfit. People tearing their eyes out their heads is not what I would be going for.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

They weren't designed with me in mind. I like color, and flowers, and I smile.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

What are those so called fashion experts thinking? No one in thier right mind would want to wear them. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

his_rascal said:


> Would you wear any of these outfits? :roll:
> 
> http://www.crochetconcupiscence.com...ochet-fashion-from-gabriella-marina-gonzalez/


nnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

I could see them on stage in a play, but I haven't auditioned yet....


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

MY DEAR WORD!!!! NO WAY & ANYONE WHO DOES IS CRAZY


----------

